
VC++ – standalone C++ tools for build environments - jjuhl
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/11/02/announcing-visual-c-build-tools-2015-standalone-c-tools-for-build-environments.aspx
======
pzone
How delightfully UNIXish.

------
ljw1001
I was hoping this was about a new and improved generation of venture
capitalists

